# Can i run bulk out of TGS 1100



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys im running into some salt shortages and I was wondering if I would be able to run a bulk salt/sand mix out of my Boss tgs1100 I do have the vibrator kit. 
Does anyone do this or have any recommendations?


----------



## kendog (Oct 20, 2010)

yes! I have been running bulk salt through my boss 1100 for 4 seasons without a problem. the salt will stick once in awhile so you have to turn on the vibrator intermittently to let it flow. don't leave the vibrator on constantly or it will pack the salt in the funnel,also don't leave the salt in the hopper overnight or it could start clumping on you!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

kendog;1972655 said:


> yes! I have been running bulk salt through my boss 1100 for 4 seasons without a problem. the salt will stick once in awhile so you have to turn on the vibrator intermittently to let it flow. don't leave the vibrator on constantly or it will pack the salt in the funnel,also don't leave the salt in the hopper overnight or it could start clumping on you!


Awesome! that's what I needed to know, Thank you
Also, how to you transport the material. I was thinking about filling up some 50gal garbage cans with the lids and shoveling it in


----------



## kendog (Oct 20, 2010)

I go to the supplier and shovel it on to the spreader right off of the stockpile. the supplier is in close proximity to the lots that I salt so it works out great for me. he charges me 40.00 to fill up the hopper so I save about 50.00 versus bagged every time that I fill it. the vibrator that I installed 4 years ago has saved me thousands in salt costs!! the only downside is that sometimes I cant get salt in the middle of the night! I have a couple of pallets of bagged salt that I store just in case I need it in the middle of the night!


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm glad brl asked this question as I am looking at buying the same salter. don't mean to highjack your post but whats your guys opinion on the tgs 1100 being you both have one? I know its basically the end of the season but i'm trying to upgrade for next season now.


----------



## kendog (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought my tgs1100 new in 2007 and would buy another one in a heartbeat. since new I have changed the motor twice! this is to be expected do to the usage of the spinner motor! as much as boss tries to protect the motor from the salt residue,it still gets to the motor in time! I fill my hopper 2 times during each salting event so I would say that over the years the salter has seen a lot of action! the only complaint that I have is that I always get hardened salt build up underneath the spinner and I have to take a long screwdriver out and clear it up otherwise the spinner binds up and goes into overload.before I bought this spreader I had owned a meyermate and a tgs snowdogg spreader. on both of those units I was changing the spinner motor every year! I would highly recommend that you put a vibrator on whatever unit that you decide to purchase! I also have a worklight hooked up to mine, that way you can see your spread pattern thru your side mirror!


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks kendog, I have a small meyer bl240 right now and am doing more now so its time to step up, I'm definitely going to add a vibrator to it and I have 2 led lights on my one now as back up lights and one more as a sander light. ive been doing my research and like to boss one the best I think. its just always nice to get peoples opinions that already have them


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I am very impressed with this spreader. They are expencive but you get what you pay for and I'm ocd about having matching equipment. The attachment system works well and is super easy to take off with one person. Its really light to wheel around on the wheels and holds a lot of salt! I would buy another one if I needed one. 

So I tried out the salt sand mix this am and just like you said kendawg it works fine. Almost works like a v box spreader. You set your spinner and then use the vibrator to feed. Didn't clog up and spread everything evenly.


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

When salt shortages become an issue...buy water softener salt. Been running is for 17 years...I get it for $4.64 for a 40 pound bag. My clients love it because it doesn't leave behind all the little stones all through their parking lots and it doesn't track and make as much of a mess in their buildings. I use it on a national car rental business, a school, a day care, a couple gas stations, apartment complexes, and many other random business clients...never once had a single complaints of it not working as good as bagged rock salt or bulk salt.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

yardatwork;1974615 said:


> When salt shortages become an issue...buy water softener salt. Been running is for 17 years...I get it for $4.64 for a 40 pound bag. My clients love it because it doesn't leave behind all the little stones all through their parking lots and it doesn't track and make as much of a mess in their buildings. I use it on a national car rental business, a school, a day care, a couple gas stations, apartment complexes, and many other random business clients...never once had a single complaints of it not working as good as bagged rock salt or bulk salt.


Thanks for the tip ill look into that


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

It's the blue bag...Solar Salt. I guess there are a few types of softener salt. The blue bag is 1B sized.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

I also hate to run in here and hijack but have a question about this spreader also. How many 50lb bags can you put in the hopper?? I figure that's the easiest way for me to ask instead of how many pounds of salt...... I'm running the mini pro 575 snowed but am in the same situation thinking of going to bulk for money savings but hate getting out of the truck so often.... I was eyeballing the salt Dogg tgs07 I think is the model.... There biggest one that is... But I LOVE the quick attach on this boss spreader and it is the main reason I'm interested!!


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

snowcrazy;1978492 said:


> I also hate to run in here and hijack but have a question about this spreader also. How many 50lb bags can you put in the hopper??


I believe I had (18) 50 pound bags in mine over the weekend and it was flush with the top.


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Any one running Clear lane in there Tgs 1100?? 

I know the stuff works great!! 

Just want to make sure the spreader will run it. 

Thanks!
RH


----------



## Tap Ventrac (Nov 22, 2016)

I did yesterday. The spinner didn’t spin as fast but it did work fine.


----------

